# alte Jar Versionen



## Lucien (23. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Applikation, die über Webstart installiert wird. Diese Applikation benutzt versionierete JAR files. Nun kommt es oft vor, das eine neue Version eines Jar files erstellt wird. Auf dem client bleiben aber alle versionen. 

Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit das Ablaufdatum für JAR Files zu nutzen. Wie und wo kann ich dies setzen?.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Aug 2007)

Hast du in der jnlp auch die Versionsnummer erhöht?
Wenn ja, sollte die neuere Version automatisch geladen werden.


----------



## Lucien (27. Aug 2007)

Hi,

genau das is das Problem. Sobald ich im JNLP file die Version erhöhe nimmt er die datei in der neueren Version und lädt diese runter. Wie bekomme ich aber diese alten versionen fort?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2007)

Ach so, es geht nur um die Kopien die auf dem Client verbleiben?
Naja, du könntest den Webstart Cache verkleinern, oder Caching ganz ausschalten.
Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir spontan nicht ein, aber vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee


----------

